# BobsCNC



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2021)

My wife wants to have things cut out for her resin art classes so we ordered a starter cnc to see if they will sell. Anyone have any experience with this model?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 26, 2021)

Don, is that a trim router? I didn’t go into the web, but it looks interesting.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> Don, is that a trim router? I didn’t go into the web, but it looks interesting.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 26, 2021)

I ‘d be worried about any amount any use and humidity making this wooden CNC machine loosen up in short order.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2021)

By the time this one gives out we will know if it is a viable option for her business and if so it will be a simple transition to get something much more durrable.

She just talked to our CPA and with how her new painting business has taken off my entire shop and expenses to have it are going to be written off. I have made frames and shipping creates for her paintings so I am now a frame shop and if not mistaken I just became an employee of my wife. I think I need a raise already.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7 | Sincere 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 26, 2021)

Have considered the Shapeoko 3? I think this would have a better resale value when she is ready to upgrade.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> Have considered the Shapeoko 3? I think this would have a better resale value when she is ready to upgrade.


I do not understand these words you are saying, it sounds like you sell tools but that cant be right. Besides, if the cnc is made out of wood and a part gets messed up I get a new cnc that I can use to remake the broken part from wood and BobsCNC is your uncle, I'll have 2 cnc machines. 

...resale a tool, you're a tool!... jeez

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 26, 2021)

That was built in mississippi

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2021)

Tclem said:


> That was built in mississippi


Thank goodness for Amazon's return policy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 26, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I do not understand these words you are saying, it sounds like you sell tools but that cant be right. Besides, if the cnc is made out of wood and a part gets messed up I get a new cnc that I can use to remake the broken part from wood and BobsCNC is your uncle, I'll have 2 cnc machines.
> 
> ...resale a tool, you're a tool!... jeez


I like things made with wood, but there’s a good reason why some tools like saws, lathes and CNC machines are most often made with lots of metal. Must be some kind of weird island logic to want to you own two rickety CNC machines made with thin plywood pieces. Then again, if your house is near one of those active volcanoes then you might not care how long they last.

Btw, you can always send some of your Koa here for safekeeping. I might even help with shipping cost since I am such a nice guy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> I like things made with wood, but there’s a good reason why some tools like saws, lathes and CNC machines are most often made with lots of metal. Must be some kind of weird island logic to want to you own two rickety CNC machines made with thin plywood pieces. Then again, if your house is near one of those active volcanoes then you might not care how long they last.
> 
> Btw, you can always send some of your Koa here for safekeeping. I might even help with shipping cost since I am such a nice guy.


You silly silly man who sells tools, what makes you think that I would buy another of the same? You obviously do not have a Jewish wife. You see step one to getting something new is find it cheap and have a good reason. Step one of getting something worth having is following the previous step and proving it's going to provide value to said Jewish wife who will then pony up the cash to get just shy of the best and since I have gone through the first step will realize the need for quality.

It is an arduous process and in the end a waste of some money but as Mando says, "this is the way"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2021)

This is the way....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 26, 2021)

Don, Remeber when I sent my ex wife back to Hawaii with some burl In exchange for some Koa. Just want it known that you never crossed shipped me in the Koa in return, but I‘ve forgiven you. Still that’s the last time I’ll ever wish for a mail order bride from the islands.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2021)

You gave an "EX" wife who understands your love of burl prized wood to take on a plane to paradise on the hope she would return with ck at your behest? 

Go ahead and give that a think, I'll wait...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2021)

ripjack13 is awesome....

...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 26, 2021)

I am not following half of the content in this thread, but a $1000 for a tool as a trial seems risky to me. The software interface sounds a little DIY. I’ve had zero connection issues with my Shapeoko, and the CAD/CAM package works flawlessly, albeit it can be limiting in tool path creation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 26, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> You gave an "EX" wife who understands your love of burl prized wood to take on a plane to paradise on the hope she would return with ck at your behest?
> 
> Go ahead and give that a think, I'll wait...


Last I heard she mumbled something wanting to go see your long paddles. She knew they weren’t made for paddling real canoes, but I didn’t want to ask her what she thought they were really good for. Heck I am just glad she wanted to stay.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 26, 2021)

Follow my Shapeoko journey on Woodbarter here, and no I don’t sell tools 

Here’s the smallest model and it’s $1400 w a router.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 26, 2021)

BangleGuy said:


> I am not following half of the content in this thread, but a $1000 for a tool as a trial seems risky to me. The software interface sounds a little DIY. I’ve had zero connection issues with my Shapeoko, and the CAD/CAM package works flawlessly, albeit it can be limiting in tool path creation.
> View attachment 201198


Just teasing Don about a posting when I first joined WB, and wishing that I had his stash of Koa.

The Shapeoko seems to have a big following. Would you make the same purchase again?


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 26, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> Just teasing Don about a posting when I first joined WB, and wishing that I had his stash of Koa.
> 
> The Shapeoko seems to have a big following. Would you make the same purchase again?


I am about a month in and it’s been a great experience. I have not done anything special to dial in the accuracy, and the Shapeoko is repeatable and fitment of parts is really good. The biggest negative I could find in my research of this brand / design is the belt drives on X and Y, but for cutting wood its been good enough so far.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2021)

Do you guys even read what I write?
Recap...
1. Jewish wife ( which I have)
2. Buy cheap crap that will fail
3. When it works prove to Jewish wife (i married a New York Jewish woman with deep Jewish roots) that it will provide a benefit to her.
4. She realizes the worth when it breaks and says buy the best so you get a quote from best and second best then her Jewishness takes the lesser price so you end up with not quite the best tool.
5. This is the way



Really, your like jew virgins here

I am the director of engineering here, if I can't figure out a cad system to cut out some turtles on wood there's a bigger problem at foot. In the end company A will refund total cost of equipment that will not be required to be sent back as and every associate in company A will call their mothers to apologize for stuff they only thought of growing up.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> Last I heard she mumbled something wanting to go see your long paddles. She knew they weren’t made for paddling real canoes, but I didn’t want to ask her what she thought they were really good for. Heck I am just glad she wanted to stay.


Those are different paddles and have not been posted on wb since @Brink the monkey man made some for "commissioned" work

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 26, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Do you guys even read what I write?
> Recap...
> 1. Jewish wife ( which I have)
> 2. Buy cheap crap that will fail
> ...



TL,DR...
Wait, who's foot we talking about now?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> TL,DR...
> Wait, who's foot we talking about now?


THE FOOT! You are just being silly cannutinut boy


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 27, 2021)

I second the vote on the Shapeoko, but then , I just do what I'm told. Must be working, going on 48 years soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 27, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Do you guys even read what I write?
> Recap...
> 1. Jewish wife ( which I have)
> 2. Buy cheap crap that will fail
> ...


You setup little grass huts for fizzy drinks, and birdfeeders at a hotel, and get that title?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 27, 2021)

gman2431 said:


> You setup little grass huts for fizzy drinks, and birdfeeders at a hotel, and get that title?!?!?!


Got rid of the feeder, brought in more birds we didn't have before that chased the ones I wanted out of the restaurant back into the restaurant.

Haven't made the drinks since maui and I worked my tail off for the title

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

